# Possible CURE FOR THE CAUSE of IBS-C and not treating just the symptoms.



## micahley (Jan 25, 2011)

Hi Everyone,My name is Stephanie and I joined this a while back but I can't get into my previous account. I want to let you know a little about my situation. I obtained a pre-nursing Associate's of Art's and Science degree and applying for Registered Nursing programs. Although, I would like to become a NP or a MFT. I know completely different. Okay let's get to the bottom of this...We are all sick and tired and drawn and worn out over explaining our conditions, losing relationships, friendships, missing out on things and events, not being able to wear comfortable clothing, extended bellies, pain, confusion and aggravation from the people that also love us the most or new people we meet because it becomes redundant to constantly explain our situation. I started to have IBS around 17 years of age, after not having a bowel movement for about 2 weeks. This post is in regards to trying to find a cure for IBS and not just treating the symptoms.There are a few things I want to get to and ask: FIrst...there were previous topics and discussions that I read about cures and remedies. Right now I have been taking smooth move senna capsules. Before I was taking the tea, but it really didn't fit with me. I take it every night before bed and I go in the morning. I've been taking the tea for about 8 months and now I'm on the capsules for about 4 months and they work good. I just want to know if anyone knows if there safe to use for long term. I normally take 6-8 before I go to bed and I know magnesium works wonders too. Taking 100mg of mag with the capsules produces a really good but liquidy bowel movement. I'm still working on the dosage. I just want to know has anyone taken senna for a long period of time. I mean over 5 year and more. I read somewhere a woman took 32 oz of the tea and developed kidney failure. Can anyone tell me there experiences. Second...THE CAUSE ROOT OF IBS? This is just from my experiences, research and what I know. It kind of all is jumbled in my brain but I want to try to lay it out. This is just a theory so I don't know. And basically, doctors see so many patients about IBS, they sometimes just dismiss it and say whatever because they are not the ones with the affects of the condition........Anyone been prescribed SSRIs like Prozac? Heard of Serotonin? Serotonin is a hormone in the body that controls mood, appetite, and some muscle function. It goes through the spine in the nerves to control the movement of food and water particles in your GI tract. SSRI are Serotonin uptakers that help treat depression, hence mood. That is why anti-depressants are prescribed for depression and predominant IBS-C. I also know this because I have OCD too. Something Serotonin also controls. I also have scoliosis. There are two curves in my back, I don't know why or what from but it's in my upper back and I believe that it's because of the pressure and the misalignment of my spine that the Serotonin is not able to probably be distributed to my GI tract. Also that the depletion of Serotonin in my brain is another factor. For the people that have the lack of Serotonin, it is also called 5HT. I could be off but I have to do more research as to I haven't slept since yesterday. I have to do more reasearch on this but I also have psorasis believe it or not (don't worry, I'm not falling apart, my faith is keeping me sane and maybe everything I'm going through is all a connection and hopefully researchers and doctors will get to the bottom of this!) The following is an article I found on Serotonin and Psorasis: "Serotonin receptor expression is altered in the skin of patients with psoriasis, say researchers who suggest that these receptors may offer novel therapeutic targets.Serotonin, known also as 5-hydroxytryptamine (5-HT), is produced in response to stress. At least 15 serotonin receptor subtypes have been identified to date, reflecting the wide range of behavioural and physiological functions in which 5-HT is involved.Of these receptor subtypes, 5-HT1A is known to increase cell differentiation, while 5-HT2A increases cell proliferation.As psoriasis is a stress-responsive disease, which is characterized by aberrant cell differentiation and proliferation, Klas Nordlind (Karolinska University Hospital, Stockholm, Sweden) and co-workers examined the role of serotonin receptors in skin biopsies obtained from 13 patients with psoriasis and 10 healthy controls."IBS-C and Psorasis are both in response to stress, which have to deal with hormones, when they are distributed. So there must be a connection into all these things I have. I know it's an autoimmune problem. I just want to know if anyone else out there is having or are having the same issues as me and if these are all 5HT...what causes the Serotonin to come out of whack with lack there of or too much of it. From what I believe it's all connected in our genes, what genes are connected with this. Shouldn't gene therapy be the answer. Maybe I'm blowing smoke but this is something that is happening and that I'm experiencing. Just a thought in the matter. Just a reminder, even when i feel super bloated, I drink at least 100oz of water a day and trust me it always helps. Coffee (caffeine) helps moves things along too. Magnesium. ALOT Of oranges or tangerines. Stay hydrated and I hope this brings some insight to anyone whom is reading!


----------



## Syl (Dec 20, 2008)

A considerable amount of IBS research has focused on the role of serotonin and its receptors in the GI tract. It has results in a number of drugs that act on the serotonin receptors in the gut including Lotronex, Zelnorm and Cisipride. All of these drugs have been withdrawn from the market except for use in special situations. BTW - the serotonin in the gut is produced locally by enterochromaffin cells that synthesize and store until it is released in response to intestinal lumen stimuli. So serotonin has been implicated for IBS for about 20 years or more but it has resulted in little tangible benefit for the majority of IBS suffers. While there is some indication that there is a genetic link for some individuals with IBS there is a subgroup of IBS suffers whose symptoms began after a GI infection. This is known as post-infectious IBS (IBS-PI) which is not related to genetic transmission of the disorder although there may be a genetic predisposition in some individuals who get IBS-PI.BTW - Senna, caffeine, alcohol, fat/oil, and whole grains are well-known GI stimulants that may in the long term potentially make symptoms worse.


----------



## ag11 (Feb 1, 2011)

micahley said:


> Hi Everyone,My name is Stephanie and I joined this a while back but I can't get into my previous account. I want to let you know a little about my situation. I am a 24 year old mother, engaged to a military man in the Navy. I obtained a pre-nursing Associate's of Art's and Science degree and applying for Registered Nursing programs. Although, I would like to become a NP or a MFT. I know completely different. Okay let's get to the bottom of this...We are all sick and tired and drawn and worn out over explaining our conditions, losing relationships, friendships, missing out on things and events, not being able to wear comfortable clothing, extended bellies, pain, confusion and aggravation from the people that also love us the most or new people we meet because it becomes redundant to constantly explain our situation. I started to have IBS around 17 years of age, after not having a bowel movement for about 2 weeks. This post is in regards to trying to find a cure for IBS and not just treating the symptoms.There are a few things I want to get to and ask: FIrst...there were previous topics and discussions that I read about cures and remedies. Right now I have been taking smooth move senna capsules. Before I was taking the tea, but it really didn't fit with me. I take it every night before bed and I go in the morning. I've been taking the tea for about 8 months and now I'm on the capsules for about 4 months and they work good. I just want to know if anyone knows if there safe to use for long term. I normally take 6-8 before I go to bed and I know magnesium works wonders too. Taking 100mg of mag with the capsules produces a really good but liquidy bowel movement. I'm still working on the dosage. I just want to know has anyone taken senna for a long period of time. I mean over 5 year and more. I read somewhere a woman took 32 oz of the tea and developed kidney failure. Can anyone tell me there experiences. Second...THE CAUSE ROOT OF IBS? This is just from my experiences, research and what I know. It kind of all is jumbled in my brain but I want to try to lay it out. This is just a theory so I don't know. And basically, doctors see so many patients about IBS, they sometimes just dismiss it and say whatever because they are not the ones with the affects of the condition........Anyone been prescribed SSRIs like Prozac? Heard of Serotonin? Serotonin is a hormone in the body that controls mood, appetite, and some muscle function. It goes through the spine in the nerves to control the movement of food and water particles in your GI tract. SSRI are Serotonin uptakers that help treat depression, hence mood. That is why anti-depressants are prescribed for depression and predominant IBS-C. I also know this because I have OCD too. Something Serotonin also controls. I also have scoliosis. There are two curves in my back, I don't know why or what from but it's in my upper back and I believe that it's because of the pressure and the misalignment of my spine that the Serotonin is not able to probably be distributed to my GI tract. Also that the depletion of Serotonin in my brain is another factor. For the people that have the lack of Serotonin, it is also called 5HT. I could be off but I have to do more research as to I haven't slept since yesterday. I have to do more reasearch on this but I also have psorasis believe it or not (don't worry, I'm not falling apart, my faith is keeping me sane and maybe everything I'm going through is all a connection and hopefully researchers and doctors will get to the bottom of this!) The following is an article I found on Serotonin and Psorasis: "Serotonin receptor expression is altered in the skin of patients with psoriasis, say researchers who suggest that these receptors may offer novel therapeutic targets.Serotonin, known also as 5-hydroxytryptamine (5-HT), is produced in response to stress. At least 15 serotonin receptor subtypes have been identified to date, reflecting the wide range of behavioural and physiological functions in which 5-HT is involved.Of these receptor subtypes, 5-HT1A is known to increase cell differentiation, while 5-HT2A increases cell proliferation.As psoriasis is a stress-responsive disease, which is characterized by aberrant cell differentiation and proliferation, Klas Nordlind (Karolinska University Hospital, Stockholm, Sweden) and co-workers examined the role of serotonin receptors in skin biopsies obtained from 13 patients with psoriasis and 10 healthy controls."IBS-C and Psorasis are both in response to stress, which have to deal with hormones, when they are distributed. So there must be a connection into all these things I have. I know it's an autoimmune problem. I just want to know if anyone else out there is having or are having the same issues as me and if these are all 5HT...what causes the Serotonin to come out of whack with lack there of or too much of it. From what I believe it's all connected in our genes, what genes are connected with this. Shouldn't gene therapy be the answer. Maybe I'm blowing smoke but this is something that is happening and that I'm experiencing. Just a thought in the matter. Just a reminder, even when i feel super bloated, I drink at least 100oz of water a day and trust me it always helps. Coffee (caffeine) helps moves things along too. Magnesium. ALOT Of oranges or tangerines. Stay hydrated and I hope this brings some insight to anyone whom is reading!


Hey Stephanie, It seems we have some similar symptoms, and I've considered similar reasons. [Side note: I have eczema, not psoriasis (although I was once diagnosed with the latter).] Serotonin -- and other neurotransmitters in our bodies -- have a lot of influence on a lot of things. I have started to think that my IBS is less caused by food I eat (which is what I was originally told) because I have tried EVERYTHING, and more to do with my autonomic system (look that up if you don't know what it is). I noticed mood changes I was having around the same time I had my first IBS episodes, as well. Some people will recommend SSRIs or serotonin antagonists for IBS treatment for this reason -- the body and the mind are intrinsically linked. Mild antidepressants can help alleviate some symptoms. Your body has to tell itself what to do and sometimes it messes up and fails to function, or it over-functions. It sounds like your IBS is more problems with your sympathetic system overacting/parasympathetic being lazy... That's why when I'm stressed my problems are 3000 times worse, because my sympathetic system and hormone levels are all wacked out. I would talk to your doctor, especially if you are already taking something for your OCD. My doctor initially recommended a large plan for me based on taking multiple amino acid supplements, 5-HT3, fish oil, SAM-e, etc. but honestly it was just too many pills to keep track of for me to be able to take them religiously and notice a difference. I would ask about St. John's wort -- it could help with your OCD, boost your mood, and maybe help with your symptoms. I'm going to do the same (it's herbal and over-the-counter). You can actually buy 5-HT3 and similar things over-the-counter, as well, FYI.


----------



## tarla (Jan 6, 2011)

Hi Michaley,Interesting letter. I don't think there is a single root cause of IBS. If there were we'd be on our way to a cure by now, or at least an understanding. What I share with you is IBS-C and perhaps insomnia (?). I'm currently considering the possibility that my 20 years of IBS has been the result of a colicky gallbladder. Not everyone's situation by far.Read what you can about Black Cherry Juice. It is supposed to have an effect on serotonin, sleep, and digestion. It is also natural.I wouldn't take pills for constipation in my situation, especially long term. I rely on soluble fibre from apples and from cooked fruits and vegetables. Oats also provide an excellent source of soluble fibre. Several cooked plums, sweetened, provides a tasty remedy. Many people with IBS find grain fibres are too harsh. Drink 2 litres of water throughout the day and get plenty of exercise to help stimulate movements. Have you figured out what triggers your stress? It sounds like stress is a very big part of your problem. Try to reduce it, and find healthy ways of dealing with it. Get help, make your partner aware, talk to a friend. Get in touch with your body by trying some mind-body techniques like yoga, meditation. Get exercise.A warning about St. John's Wort: If you have a skin condition use it with caution. I tried it once and ended up with a fiery rash on my face! It also may cause your skin to become very sensitive to UV exposure.Do an elimination diet until you can predict with some accuracy what aggravates you.And most importantly (I think): get every test done in the book. And then ask to see the results, and do your research. You might find something the docs missed. Oh, and ask your family about what diseases your ancestors had. Maybe you can find a clue there.Best of luck,Tar


----------



## relhuk (Feb 3, 2011)

Hi Guys, I read this thread and the comments and it sounds all too familiar. I used to suffer really bad with IBS and it does still flare up now and then which also leaves me really bunged up I still dont eat too many carbs if I can help it,but I found this website by accident and there is some really good help for constipation on it.Have a look.http://bit.ly/constipationcures


----------

